

How to set up multiple monitors on a Macbook - cmer
http://blog.carlmercier.com/2009/02/16/a-dream-setup-three-monitors-on-a-macbook/

======
evdawg
The title here should be: "How to setup 2 monitors on a Macbook and 1 on a PC
along with an example of how not to submit misleading titles on HN, please."

------
pmjordan
There's also a hardware solution in the Matrox DualHeadToGo and TripleHeadToGo
devices (The latter requires dual-link DVI support, and so doesn't work on
non-pro MacBooks, or at least the older ones) which apparently works fine with
macs. Definitely more expensive though. I think there are even graphics cards
for the ExpressCard slot these days, though that won't help on a non-pro
MacBook or an iMac. Note: I've never used these things, and I have no
affiliation with Matrox.

~~~
spydez
I have the TripleHead2Go. It works, but I wouldn't rate it as "works fine".

The driver it came with didn't work (at all). So I had to download a new
program. That one works, but it won't remember it's settings. So every time
the computer sleeps or turns off the displays or anything, you have to quit
the Matrox PowerDesk app, restart it, re-auto-find the attached displays, and
reapply the settings.

And then it asks you to reboot so it can remember it's settings.

Also, it sometimes has a bit of noise on the monitors.

It works, and I love having the Macbook Pro's 15" plus two 23" worth of
desktop real estate, but I'm not sure it's worth the 300 bucks.

~~~
pavel_lishin
I'd hate the hassle much more than spending the $300.

------
prakash
if anyone can figure out how to do this without a 2nd computer, it would be
even more useful.

~~~
tortilla
The ViDock will let you do it on a MacBook Pro:

<http://www.villagetronic.com/vidock/index.html>

Good review here: [http://www.tuaw.com/2009/02/05/tuaw-review-vidock-gfx-
multi-...](http://www.tuaw.com/2009/02/05/tuaw-review-vidock-gfx-multi-
monitor-solution-for-macbook-pro/)

~~~
potatolicious
Bah, they seem to separate their Mac vs. Windows hardware. For those of us who
spend equal time in OSX and Windows via Boot Camp, it'd be nice to have a
single device that'll work on both.

------
ivankirigin
I got a MacBookPro in part because it can power a 30 inch display. That
configuration rocks: 30 inch + 17 inch laptop screen.

Rather than posting a how-to, I can summarize the instructions: plug in your
monitor.

~~~
ojbyrne
I can't afford it, but there's probably people out there who want to run 2 30"
monitors with their MBP. And perhaps not all of them want a Mac Pro.

~~~
ivankirigin
The MBP isn't strong enough to power 2 30" monitors at full resolution. Get a
MacPro is you want more than one 30" display.

We bought 2 30" monitors for Tipjoy with our YC money. We drink that
productivity boosting koolade with a firehose.

------
digitalsoul
I have a macbook pro (the latest iteration) and on my Dell UltraSharp 2407WFP
which I connect through D-DVI I experience graininess.... anyone else have a
similar problem?

~~~
jamesjyu
Yes, I have. The adapter basically sucks. It does help if you go into energy
saver prefs -> set Graphics to "Higher performance"

